# Licking the air...



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey all... Trixie (the 3-year old) has developed this weird "tick" where she just licks the air for hours. I swear her tongue is ALWAYS moving. She never did this before but within the last month or so...

Its weird... hard to describe. She just licks the air! And along with it, she does this weird little licking "snap" like she is chewing on something and it almost falls out of her mouth. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with her but she just licks and licks and licks.

She used to lick the couch but we caught her and told her no enough that she doesn't do that, so maybe this licking thing is just some sort of obsessive/compulsive doggie behaviour.

Anyone else ever notice this?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

How is Trixie's teeth? When was the last time your vet checked her teeth?

My sister's chihuahua licked her mouth and the air constantly because she had 2 rotten teeth in the back of her mouth (they were difficult to see). One tooth was abscessed and the other tooth was decayed. After her veterinarian extracted the rotten teeth, her chi stopped the licking.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree, have her teeth checked. Slick my American Hairless Terrier did this when he had a tooth broken in the back!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Bella's Mom said:


> How is Trixie's teeth? When was the last time your vet checked her teeth?
> 
> My sister's chihuahua licked her mouth and the air constantly because she had 2 rotten teeth in the back of her mouth (they were difficult to see). One tooth was abscessed and the other tooth was decayed. After her veterinarian extracted the rotten teeth, her chi stopped the licking.



I agree, I was just going to say the same thing, my old lab started to do the same thing and 4 teeth removed then he didnt do it anymore


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

It has been a while since she has had her teeth checked. I never thought of that... thanks all!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
I completely agree with the others, likelyhood is that she has a mouth related problem, but I dont think I'd rule out O.C.D. just yet as it does also sounds suspiciously like O.C.D., especially given her history of licking.

Let us know what the Vet says, k?

x_


----------

